# manual



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I need a service manual for a 2006 arctic cat 700 efi I bought this cat yesterday and it needs rebuilt anyboby know where si the best place to get a rebuilt kit it smokes bad and is burning alot of oil


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=66


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Will the 2007 be the same as the 2006 which has the suzuki motor in it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

**** i thought u said 2007. hold please..


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Phreebsd you the man and your brute is frickin sweet looking bike


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks, man.

download that manual. i compared 2006 and 2007 part numbers for the crank. they are the same. crankcase is identical as well.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Cool thanks hey if you of anywhere I can get a big bore kit let me know


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hondarecoveryman can get you one


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok I will pm him


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok this cat is kicking my a$$ put a air filter on it and it chokes itself out so I took the filter off and now it wont start so I cleaned the plug no luck it still wont start anybody got any Ideas it hits sometimes but wont run


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

ok it all of sudden started up but now the head pipe is glowing


----------

